# Belasting aangifte programma (NL)

## gerard27

Weet iemand hoe ik een van de aangeboden programma's van de

Nederlandse belastingdienst onder Gentoo draaiend kan krijgen?

Zie http://www.pvcf.nl/easytax/

Bij voorbaat dank.

GerardLast edited by gerard27 on Thu Nov 10, 2005 1:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Q-collective

Die Linux belasting aangifte app werkt voor zover ik weet niet in Gentoo, het is ook nog vrije beta allemaal.

Anyway, je link eindigt op een . wat niet echt lekker doorklikt.

----------

## gerard27

Ja,bedankt voor de tip,heb het al gecorrigeerd.

----------

## Rainmaker

Ik krijg deze foutmelding:

```
rainmaker@Medusa$ ./bin/ib2005ux                                     (~/ib/ib2005)

Fout!: Het programma kan het eigen lettertype niet installeren en ook geen alternatief lettertype kiezen.

Verminder het aantal geïnstalleerde lettertypen of installeer het lettertype 'MS Sans Serif' via het configuratiescherm en start het programma opnieuw.
```

Behoorlijk stom, ik heb "sans serif", maar geen "MS sans serif"...

Mijn ervaring is dat de meeste op belastingdienst.nl te downloaden programma's werken met wine.

Update wine even naar 0.9.1. Ik heb het net geprobeerd en het programma start zonder problemen...

Nou weet ik wel dat het een leuke sport is om het onder linux aan de praat te krijgen, maar ach, dit werkt  :Smile: 

----------

## gerard27

Ik krijg die melding ook.

Ik heb echter geen zin om wine te istalleren,want ik doe verder alles met Gentoo.

Voor die ene keer per jaar kan ik dan net zo goed mijn Win98 opstarten.

Maar in ieder geval bedankt voor de reacties.

----------

## BlackEdder

Het moet toch mogelijk zijn om het Sans Serif lettertype te hernoemen naar MS Sans Serif?

----------

## gerard27

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Het moet toch mogelijk zijn om het Sans Serif lettertype te hernoemen naar MS Sans Serif?

 

Ja als je weet waar zich dat bevind.

En ik heb zo'n donkerblauw vermoeden dat als dat geaccepteerd wordt,er andere foutmeldingen

komen.Ik wou dat ze de source-code publiceerden,dan kan je daar zelf wijzigingen in aanbrengen

en weet je exact wat het programma aan dependencies heeft.

----------

## BlackEdder

Heb je trouwens de corefonts (ms fonts) geemerged?

----------

## gerard27

Ja die zitten er in.

Ik laat het er maar bij want ik wacht wel tot ze iets goeds brengen.

----------

## BlackEdder

Dat is toch jammer, maar wel goed dat ze er in ieder geval mee bezig zijn. Paar jaar geleden heb ik nog gebeld of ze ook een linux versie zouden uitbrengen. Toen vertelden ze me dat ze wel een in house mac versie hadden, maar die ook niet mochten uitbrengen. Alleen de windows versie werd ondersteund. Altijd raar gevonden, want volgens een paar jaar geleden een beslissing om open source software te promoten.

----------

## rig0r

Het werkt hier prima op Gentoo. Ik heb wel

```

*  media-fonts/corefonts

      Latest version available: 1-r2

      Latest version installed: 1-r2

```

geinstalleerd.

----------

## gerard27

Vreemd!Ik heb precies hetzelfde geinstalleerd.

----------

## Rainmaker

das inderdaad vreemd...

Kun je eens

./ib2005ux --verbose

starten?

Misschien geeft dat een hint waar die zoekt.

----------

## gerard27

Dan krijg ik niets meer dan dezelfde melding over het lettertype.

Ik heb dat progr. in mijn /home directory geinstalleerd,zou het wat uitmaken als ik het

in /usr/bin zette?

----------

## gerard27

Ik ben nog verder gegaan.Heb de zaak met autopackage geinstalleerd.

Vind het wel een beetje griezelig,maar het resultaat was weer hetzelfde.

Ik heb alles er weer afgegooid en wil er niet meer aan beginnen.

Iedereen bedankt.

Gerard

----------

